# Two Things



## azza1971 (Feb 26, 2016)

Any of you cunts actually lift? (thats a term of endearment)

And secondly, i made this fuckin place, it was the place to be, like a Studio 54 but in a Blue Oyster 69 type of way, now its dead, it needs a hobby, like James Bond has, Resurrection. Can AG ever be revived? Maybe it needs a jump start? 

Where are all the Jew Fucks gone?

I just got a copy of Goat Monthly, has a good article on trimming your beard, cleaning the Burka


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2016)

Goat Revenge   ... Goat Gang Bang .... [Muslim woman raped by angry goats]


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 26, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Any of you cunts actually lift? (thats a term of endearment)
> 
> And secondly, i made this fuckin place, it was the place to be, like a Studio 54 but in a Blue Oyster 69 type of way, now its dead, it needs a hobby, like James Bond has, Resurrection. Can AG ever be revived? Maybe it needs a jump start?
> 
> ...


whos gimmick are you? secdrl?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 26, 2016)

Captn says he lifts your wife on his dick.   But that's none of my business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> whos gimmick are you? secdrl?




.....yea !  where's secdrl ???  Sec kicked my ass in AG, when I was a noob..he taught me a lesson about AG...the good old days


----------



## the_predator (Feb 26, 2016)

There, I lifted something (my favorite finger) just for you! Awaiting negs ....


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 26, 2016)

As i have said countless times to you mortals, i cant recover my password, it is not without a lack of trying, it is AZZA, no one copies AZZA and no one could imitate AZZA, it just doesn?t happen, I?m the Chuck Norris of the forum, back to other important matters, Footy season kicks off next week and V8 Supercars kicks off also.


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> As i have said countless times to you mortals, i cant recover my password, it is not without a lack of trying, it is AZZA, no one copies AZZA and no one could imitate AZZA, it just doesn?t happen, I?m the Chuck Norris of the forum, back to other important matters, Footy season kicks off next week and V8 Supercars kicks off also.




,,,,What have you done with my friend Griff ???


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 27, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,,,What have you done with my friend Griff ???



He died in a Rubber Clinic Medical Fetish mishap, turns out he wasn?t gay after all.......


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 27, 2016)

IDK, something just doesnt seem right, not that I care, cause I dont.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> whos gimmick are you? secdrl?



Sounds like secdrl to me. Or withoutrulers.


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2016)

the gimmick is still at it?

azza using the word "endearment"


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 8, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like secdrl to me. Or withoutrulers.



I would know the gentle flowing verbiage from WOR within 1 day. Maybe 2. He was the yin to my yang god damn it


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2016)

Griffith said:


> the gimmick is still at it?
> 
> azza using the word "endearment"



whys don?t you stalk my Facebook again and post my last name like you did with your gimmick? want stain muthafucka


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2016)

^ almost dumb enough to be azza......almost.......


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 11, 2016)

Griffith said:


> ^ almost dumb enough to be azza......almost.......



speaking of dumb, your Gook know your online stalking men?


----------



## Gearhead Blends (Mar 11, 2016)

Need more transgenders.

Love the Brokeback reference.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 11, 2016)

awe shyt, BSR is back


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> whos gimmick are you? secdrl?



No way. .that cunt just wasn't even slightly amusing


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2016)

I actually have a good idea who it is...I won't say it in case I'm wrong but it's someone that frequently ends remarks as questions
I hate the guy


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 12, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I actually have a good idea who it is...I won't say it in case I'm wrong but it's someone that frequently ends remarks as questions
> I hate the guy


saney


----------



## Watson (Mar 12, 2016)

Secdrl was a cool bloke when he was a regular....I wish he would come back.

Also he has an awesome evo.....which I think he said he crashed...


----------



## charley (Mar 12, 2016)

Griffith said:


> Secdrl was a cool bloke when he was a regular....I wish he would come back.
> 
> Also he has an awesome evo.....which I think he said he crashed...



... I think secdrl went into LE , he was an xsoldier ...   he stops by once & awhile..


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sheri you know its me, remember our PM?s


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

